# Novice in stacking rocks



## pollex.jaypee (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm not really good in aquascaping.
Can someone please suggest a better pattern?
Do you think this could even pass a 5/10 rating?
I mean, this is really my first time.

(Pardon the lights, I'm experimenting :lol: )

Thank you very much.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm in the midst if setting up my first hardscape, too, and this article helped me a lot.

http://fish-etc.com/aquascaping-main/se ... id-habitat

Happy scaping!


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

If you want two piles have someone do one one and you do the other. I had my wife help me and it worked out really well. We had similar ideas but they were different in stacking style. I think it worked out for the better.


----------

